# About.com- IBS and Fatigue



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Fatigue is one of those weird, non-intestinal symptoms associated with IBS. A study has just been published that looked at the symptom of fatigue as it relates to IBS. According to the study abstract, fatigue was experienced by 61% of the 175 patients with moderate to severe IBS that took part in the study. Sixty-one percent!!! How is it that this symptom has received so little research study? Unfortunately I only had access to the study abstract. It did not look as if there were a control group, so there is no telling if this 61% figure is higher than what would be seen in the general public.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

